# Growing my Medicine



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Kadee (Oct 1, 2019)

Research is now being conducted  on people in Australia who have early dementia symptoms with good results ...I’m all for MM if it can help people with all sorts of illness


----------



## Pecos (Oct 1, 2019)

LOL. Well, you are obviously not in South Carolina.
I didn't realize that it grows that tall.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2019)

I need to be yer neighbor......


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Pecos said:


> LOL. Well, you are obviously not in South Carolina.
> I didn't realize that it grows that tall.


Well it does when I grow it. Lol. I start then in the greenhouse a bit earlier so they get the height I want


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I need to be yer neighbor......



My door is always open to my friends.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 1, 2019)

Dearest Keesha:
I'm in love with you.
Your friend,
Pepper


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Ahhhhh Pepper


----------



## win231 (Oct 1, 2019)

That explains that delightful smile in your photo.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 2, 2019)

MM coming to Missouri 1/1/2020!!!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

It should be available to anyone and everyone.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It should be available to anyone and everyone.


We used to talk about this in college and say it would be legalized soon.  10 years later, I thought it never would be.

The policing of its use has caused so many problems and cost so much money I am happy to see that states are finally relenting to what many people want.  I'm no expert, but it sure seems to be safer than some legal things like tobacco and alcohol.

As I age I am experiencing some inevitable problems associated with that process. Some legal MM might be able to help me with some of those problems, like lower back pain, anxiety and chronic insomnia.  They took away the legal opioids that really worked for the pain, gave me Xanax for anxiety and really haven't found any legal drugs to help me sleep.  So why are so many chemicals legal and not M?  Makes little sense to me.


----------



## toffee (Oct 2, 2019)

hey girl I have changed my mind about living nxt door to u '' any places for sale in your road ??
 tell me how do u grow this adorable plant hehehe ' and then what ………...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> We used to talk about this in college and say it would be legalized soon.  10 years later, I thought it never would be.
> 
> The policing of its use has caused so many problems and cost so much money I am happy to see that states are finally relenting to what many people want.  I'm no expert, but it sure seems to be safer than some legal things like tobacco and alcohol.
> 
> As I age I am experiencing some inevitable problems associated with that process. Some legal MM might be able to help me with some of those problems, like lower back pain, anxiety and chronic insomnia.  They took away the legal opioids that really worked for the pain, gave me Xanax for anxiety and really haven't found any legal drugs to help me sleep.  So why are so many chemicals legal and not M?  Makes little sense to me.


Why? It’s a long story but it boils down to money.
Since natural herbs can’t easily be patented, it means big pharma couldn’t make money off of it but because it works so effectively and could easily be grown, it was a threat to society so they deemed it deadly. Crazy stories were made up about it and it was deemed a dangerous narcotics drug hoping nobody would use it. 
Yeah right! 

People STILL used it so arrests were made and people’s life’s were ruined, tax payers money was wasted and it stayed this way for decades until finally the government realized they could tax it and make $ which they did. 

It still competes with big pharma plus but now that the potential for making money has finally been established , tests and studies are finally being done. After all, it IS the huge drug companies that pay for all the research that is done on pharmaceuticals made and they never lie

Any important documentation done on cannabis that proved its effectiveness would have been hidden since there was too much money to be lost. 
Now the truth is out there’s really no turning back. 
Documented studies are being conducted everywhere in the world and it’s finally getting the recognition it deserves.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

toffee said:


> hey girl I have changed my mind about living nxt door to u '' any places for sale in your road ??
> tell me how do u grow this adorable plant hehehe ' and then what ………...



Hahaha. You either purchase seeds or make your own. If you are going to purchase seeds, you are best off buying feminized seeds which guarantees female plants or plants with no balls to be specific. 

You put the seeds in some damp paper towels until they crack and sprout. You then plant them either directly in top quality soil OR a soilless mix which is what I use and fertilize them. You need fertilizer for the vegetative stage and then different fertilizer for the flowering stage. 

Indica varieties only flower from 7 to 9 weeks where sativas can flower from 9 to 13 weeks so you need to pick strains that can grow in your area if you are planning on growing them outside. Generally speaking, sativas flower too long for most people unless you live in the tropics. That’s where a greenhouse comes in handy. Then of course there are auto flowerers which are the quickest to flower. 

Once they start growing you are best off chopping the tops off so the plants bush out and send out more places for buds to grow. It cuts down on their height and produces more flowers. 

Once the plants have finished flowering you cut them down gradually, take off all those big fan leaves and throw them away. They make a nice tea but that’s about all they are good for. Then you trim off all the sticky leaves and keep them and the buds. You hang the buds up to dry, taking precautions to make sure they dry properly with no mould. Then you bottle them and store them away. 

You burp the bottles every day for a week or more or until the moisture leaves the jars. 
Within a month or so the chlorophyll leaves and you are left with fabulous smooth tasting weed. 

You can then smoke it, vape it, make butter oils and / or hash. I can make them all. 

To make canna butter you use a slow cooker or crock pot and put it on ‘warm only’ setting as low can be too hot on some. You either add a few ounces of sticky trim  or up to an ounce of bud for every pound of butter. Eventually you’ll find your own personal preference. It gets cooked for 10 to 12 hours. You will smell it cooking. 

Before it completely cools you use cheesecloth and strain all the butter away from the buds and leaves. I just collect all that stuff with a sieve spoon and put it in the cheese cloth and squeeze out all the butter. 

Then you pour the canna butter into containers and freeze it. Leave out only an amount that you can safely use within a month and store and label the rest. 

Once it is cooled and solidified you can make cookies, bread, brownies, pancakes, scones or anything your heart desires BUT remember that the high you get from edibles is far different than smoking it. It can take hours for the THC to get into your bloodstream and once it does, you will be effected for a long time so please don’t drive or plan to go out while this intoxicated. 

Note: While this is VERY effective for pain relief, you really need to experiment with it. Just handling this can cause THC to seep into your skin and cause you to get high. This IS medication and not something to take lightly so please be forewarned. 

I have some pictures somewhere of my canna butter making. The layer on the bottom of this container is pure THC crystals. It’s potent stuff. 
If you plan on making this please keep it away from children and label it for others. My husbands first try of my cookies left him so drugged he couldn’t move for hours. 
I should have taken blackmailing pictures .


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 2, 2019)

My first grow is about done, at least I think so....lol


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> My first grow is about done, at least I think so....lol



Did you grow inside or outside? What type of strain(s) did you get and what’s it for if you don’t mind me asking?

Do you enjoy doing it?

I sincerely enjoy doing this immensely. 

The only reason I added information was because I was asked. I don’t think anyone should substitute marijuana in place of proper conventional medicine nor do I wish to insinuate or imply that this is suitable for anyone and everyone because it’s not. This probably isn’t necessary but I don’t want a anyone getting the wrong idea. 

I do however think that people should have a choice in how they medicate themselves. Some people prefer holistic methods. This to me is the same as growing tomatoes every year and while I can make canna cookies and such, I rarely consume them. They are too potent for day use. These are only made for serious insomnia or intense pain. For this they work well. 
I prefer vaping.

There’s something very special about being able to grow your own medicine while being your own advocate and quality control.


----------



## 911 (Oct 2, 2019)

I take CBD Oil w/THC. It really does alleviate my pain.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 2, 2019)

I think your smart to be cautious in this area. I am looking for severe pain relief which the oils give me.  Have talked to a couple of people about what they want and warned them about the dangers of changing to cannabis. I have  spent a few years digging into this and both my GP and Specialist know what I am doing. 
    I started the seeds inside then put them on the deck in 2 gallon vented pots. They sit in a mixture of black earth, some black soil I got out of the forest and manure. I used Northern Lights Fem seeds, I was told they would not do too well, however out of 4 plants that are very healthy and all over 5 feet high. I did try some dried up sticky leaves in a bong, a few weeks ago. In about 10 minutes I could use my hands without pain. A little buzz but I was ok with that, it was in the evening.  Normally I don't get more than 3- 4 hours of sleep per night. That night almost 6 hours. I felt great. I am the new guy here and I know it, any suggestions would be gratefully received. 
          My next step in a few days is to harvest...should be interesting. lol  I have enjoyed working at this and especially enjoyed feeling the difference in pain from something I grew.
      I started them inside and will wait a little later next spring, lesson learned when they start to smell and you can't put them outside.
      If it would be better, maybe private messages. Legal in Canada but not in others.. Just a thought


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 2, 2019)

Almost forgot, these are hybrid seeds with both Sativa and Indica.  They say THC can be as high as 22%


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh yes, hybrids are the best of both worlds and many if not most strains are hybrids these days. 
Northern Lights is a GREAT choice and so was choosing feminized seeds. 

You were smart to start them indoors. You might consider putting them in a closet and hanging small bags of freshly ground coffee beans along with a moving fan to strengthen the stems. 



What you need to get is a trichome loupe. 
It’s a special magnifying glass that you use to test trichomes for readiness. 


https://www.google.ca/search?q=best+trichome+loupe&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
Here is a chart that shows pictures of the trichome stages and  explains what they mean. 

Note: see photos in articles and view side notes 

Here is a link that shows the harvesting process. I cut branches off my main plant,  take the fan leaves off and hang them to dry like mentioned in the article. It’s a good article. 

https://www.leafly.com/news/growing/drying-curing-cannabis
Mason jars are the easiest thing to cure your buds in and can be washed and used over again. 


If you feel more comfortable PM’ing me, feel free to do so. I’ll teach you how  to top your plants for more bud sites. 

Most people don’t realize how little THC is needed for optimal pain relief. It works so well. 

In the morning and late at night is when I use most.
It’s a routine I have that works. 

I have a stock of cookies for my husband who is having a hard time transitioning from 12 hour shift work to a regular 8 hour day shift. He’s had 25 plus years of doing shifts so his body adjusted.  

This is the only thing he uses it for. 

The photo wouldn’t upload. Look up trichome readiness. It will show you the varying degrees of readiness depending on your preferences.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Here’s a trichome readiness chart 

https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/harvest-marijuana-plants-trichome-ripeness/


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 2, 2019)

Almost forgot, these are hybrid seeds with both Sativa and Indica.  They say THC can be as h


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 3, 2019)

Down south of you folks it could be rather risky to grow it.  But there are plenty of opportunities to buy it.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Down south of you folks it could be rather risky to grow it.  But there are plenty of opportunities to buy it.


https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/home-cannabis-cultivation-laws-a-state-by-state-guide


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Harvesting- Big buds


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 13, 2019)

I have read that one of the best ways to use cannabis for pain and healing is to use the leaves, preferably fresh, and in a green smoothie. For making the smoothie with the leaves, it does not have to be the selective hybrids like you use to get high with and smoke, and I think that most of the benefits can come from regular old hemp plants.
Because hemp was grown (and encouraged as a crop by the government) until after WW2, there are apparently a lot of places in the Midwest where hemp plants still grow wild. These probably would not be what a person wanted for smoking it to get high, but should still have a lot of the beneficial enzymes for healing in the leaves.
It is not legal here in Alabama, but if it were legal here, I would try growing some just to use the leaves as a healing plant.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

The fan leaves have a lot of cannabinoids in them and are great for making tea but can be used in smoothies and have exceptional healing qualities to them. 

We have hemp farms all around us which is pretty cool. The only drawback is that they have the ability to pollinate my plants. So far it’s not too bad. I get the odd seed now and then but nothing completely goes to seed.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/home-cannabis-cultivation-laws-a-state-by-state-guide


My state isn't even listed! Like the lottery, Alabama will be last.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> My state isn't even listed! Like the lottery, Alabama will be last.


Here is a bit of info for your state. 
I hope it helps.

http://www.mercycenters.org/links/Alabama.html


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have read that one of the best ways to use cannabis for pain and healing is to use the leaves, preferably fresh, and in a green smoothie. For making the smoothie with the leaves, it does not have to be the selective hybrids like you use to get high with and smoke, and I think that most of the benefits can come from regular old hemp plants.
> Because hemp was grown (and encouraged as a crop by the government) until after WW2, there are apparently a lot of places in the Midwest where hemp plants still grow wild. These probably would not be what a person wanted for smoking it to get high, but should still have a lot of the beneficial enzymes for healing in the leaves.
> It is not legal here in Alabama, but if it were legal here, I would try growing some just to use the leaves as a healing plant.


Wish I could share


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hahaha. You either purchase seeds or make your own. If you are going to purchase seeds, you are best off buying feminized seeds which guarantees female plants or plants with no balls to be specific.
> 
> You put the seeds in some damp paper towels until they crack and sprout. You then plant them either directly in top quality soil OR a soilless mix which is what I use and fertilize them. You need fertilizer for the vegetative stage and then different fertilizer for the flowering stage.
> 
> ...


I'll bet your place smells real good when the crock pot is going!  I'd like just a whiff of that!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 13, 2019)

This is all so interesting. Does it give baked goods an odd taste and does baking and freezing affect the strength? I was also wondering,if in time, do you need more and more to ease pain and help with insomnia? Do you get a full nights sleep from it and does it make you feel drugged or groggy in the morning? Sounds much better than the ambien I take every night to get to sleep.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll bet your place smells real good when the crock pot it going!  I'd like just a whiff of that!


True. The entire s house smells like canna butter cooking.  I’m not particularly keen on it though. 
In fact it can become a bit nauseating after a while but the end product is awesome.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> True. The entire s house smells like canna butter cooking.  I’m not particularly keen on it though.
> In fact it can become a bit nauseating after a while but the end product is awesome.


Yes, the end product...wish I  had some..they still haven't made it recreational here and the medical kind costs a small fortune....


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> This is all so interesting. Does it give baked goods an odd taste and does baking and freezing affect the strength? I was also wondering,if in time, do you need more and more to ease pain and help with insomnia? Do you get a full nights sleep from it and does it make you feel drugged or groggy in the morning? Sounds much better than the ambien I take every night to get to sleep.



The taste it gives to baked goods solely depends on how your butter is  made. If you use plenty of larger fan leaves then the taste won’t be sweet and the chlorophyll doesn’t help much. 

Using trichome covered tiny leaves or just the sticky  parts produces a very sweet butter. Straight buds make a wonderful butter. Having properly dried and cured product to start with is key. 

What you pair the canna butter up with also affects the end result. Chocolate or spices will cover any cannabis flavour. To be honest both my husband and I can’t tell the difference between a regular gingerbread or a canna gingerbread which can get dangerous. Good thing we don’t have kids. Lol 

Freezing doesn’t really affect potency. Butter can be frozen or the baked goods themselves. 

I can’t really answer your next question because I don’t take enough of them to know but I would think that perhaps you might need more if you get used to it. Yes. 

My husband never got used to it. He’d had the exact same amount and it would put him out cold for insomnia but there were days that he’d say he still felt high the next day. This was especially true when he first started using.

 He only used it when he was going through some serious amnesia bouts. He stopped using a while back when this resolved itself but he says it worked well. 

I’ve tried  a few over the counter sleeping remedies and I always end up feeling drugged the next day. It’s like a drug hang over. Marijuana never left me feeling like this. No drug hangover. Just a nice mellow buzz


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the end product...wish I  had some..they still haven't made it recreational here and the medical kind costs a small fortune....


Too bad we weren’t neighbours.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Too bad we weren’t neighbours.


Yes then we could make brownies together!


----------

